# someone please explain this



## Lrb19 (Feb 22, 2018)

How is it a Lincoln MKZ and Lexus ES qualifies for UBER lux but a Volvo S90 does not?
The S90 is the top of the luxury sedan from Volvo but Uber told me it doesn't qualify as a "luxury ride".


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Im surprised ANY volvo qualifies for ANY of the premium classes


----------



## Lrb19 (Feb 22, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Im surprised ANY volvo qualifies for ANY of the premium classes


Go beyond the name and look at the car, it's truly a luxury car.

Lyft qualifies it for both premier and LUX.
Uber does not.

A $35k entry level Lincoln gets you into LUX for Uber though, go figure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lrb19 said:


> Go beyond the name and look at the car, it's truly a luxury car.
> 
> Lyft qualifies it for both premier and LUX.
> Uber does not.
> ...


Luxury these days are brand orientated. Its a nice car but nice doesnt necessarily mean luxury.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Every new car that is loaded is gonna be nice but people want the brand


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

From a passenger's perspective, I see Lincoln or Lexus. When I see Volvo, I just don't get the same feeling as I do from the other two. This perspective is well before I see the vehicle and options on that vehicle. As stated, it is brand marketing at its best.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lincoln MKZ is a pos but the industry is still on the old Town Car mindset (what genius killed that model??? Geez)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FrankLStanton said:


> From a passenger's perspective, I see Lincoln or Lexus. When I see Volvo, I just don't get the same feeling as I do from the other two. This perspective is well before I see the vehicle and options on that vehicle. As stated, it is brand marketing at its best.


The new lincon navigator fully loaded is pretty sweet .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The new lincon navigator fully loaded is pretty sweet .


For $100k...IT BETTER BE!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> For $100k...IT BETTER BE!


It will be $28,000.00 ride in 3 years . . .


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

lol my personal car (not used for uber) is a 2017 Honda Accord Touring and is WAY nicer than many of the old Acuras (and some older audis, etc.) on the UberLyft premium platforms. Thing even has rear heated seats and perforated leather. All black, looks badaf.
What can you do? The rules are stupid and arbitrary.
I know plenty of folks who bought cars for select and then got removed from the platform when the list changed an now take uberX/poo in their 'luxury' vehicles.

Whatever, I'm fine with pax wrecking my prius. No pain or stress when people slam the doors of a car worth less than 5k.


----------

